# Wider Axle or New trailer?



## LA_Gas_Man (Oct 18, 2012)

I think my trailer looks too small for my boat. I'm thinking that if I could get a wider axle I could get the wheels to sit outside of the boat instead of under it. Or do you guys think I would just have to look for another trailer?

1988 17' Starcraft All Welded (I measured boat at 16'), Dilly Trailer


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Oct 19, 2012)

I think it looks OK. Are you towing really long distances or does the boat weigh more than it looks? 

If you want a wider axle, I figure you'll spend more modifying than the cost of a wider trailer.


----------



## LA_Gas_Man (Oct 19, 2012)

Sawdust Farmer said:


> I think it looks OK. Are you towing really long distances or does the boat weigh more than it looks?
> 
> If you want a wider axle, I figure you'll spend more modifying than the cost of a wider trailer.




No, the trailer WORKS fine, I just think it LOOKS too small for the boat.


----------



## earl60446 (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks perfectly fine to me. Go fishing instead.  
Tim


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 20, 2012)

That setup is like a 12 pack of Old Milwaukee ... It doesn't get any better then that. Hook it up and go fishing.


----------



## LA_Gas_Man (Oct 21, 2012)

HANGEYE said:


> That setup is like a 12 pack of Old Milwaukee ... It doesn't get any better then that. Hook it up and go fishing.




:LOL2: =D>


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 22, 2012)

maybe a different color trailer would not make the boat look so fat on the trailer????? :LOL2:


----------

